# Songs for Nerds



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Brainstem:





Universe Song:





Galaxy Song:





The Elements:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I know the chemical elements song by heart. I have been threatened of strangulation by my own labcoat if I sing it aloud one more time.

BEAT THAT YOU NERD WANNABES


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Weird Science...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Or not for nerds? :b


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya, "They Might Be Giants" have to be the nerdiest popular band in history... even for art nerds. I still wouldn't know who "James Ensor" was.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

*The Electromagnetic Spectrum song*- suitable for GCSE physics.


----------



## merkur (Feb 28, 2011)

Song about the First and Second Laws of Thermodynamics that my Physical Chemistry professor told us about.

http://www.uky.edu/~holler/CHE107/media/first_second_law.mp3


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

zookeeper said:


>


Actually, no. You have been deceived.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

For the old school nerds: Weird Al - It's All About The Pentiums


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The most honest and statistically accurate love song ever...






I'm going to see these guys April 5th...
















I think pretty much any song by Weezer would have qualified.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Making quantum leaps through time and space.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

mm..secretly I still LOVE the power rangers lost galaxy theme song
and if im depressed it it can totally cheer me up
I used to watch it all the time as kid..
so I think thats considered a nerd song since im 18 and a ''woman'' listining and dancing to the power rangers lost galaxy theme:clap


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, anything by Rush would qualify.


----------

